# Need Info on A reel I purchased.



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

Picked up a really nice looking rod and reel at a pawn broker at what I thought was a great deal. could anyone tell me there opions of the brand, and do you think It would make A nice rig to use for a king rig set up for large Kings, Big Reds, Tarpons, or Large 6+ ft. shark species.
the reel is A Dolphin 615 by Olympic. it has the well known straphanger on the top of the reel to secure to the fisher for fighting really large fish. Anyone have any Opion of this Reel? I think, if it is well made, I stoll it at $50.00.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Olympic reel*

Hey, if you like it, that's all that matters. Steal it? I'm not sure about that at $50. I'd do an Ebay search to get a market value idea. Don't worry about it now, just go fishing and enjoy.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*When I first saw this post*

I looked on eBay for the reel, I don't think you got a deal. Looks like a nice reel.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

olimpic were bought by shimano in the 80's...they are good reels...it was a "get rid of an up-start"...hard to find parts...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*reply from one who sells them.*

Dear j.a.fishinstuff,

You asked:
"Hello, I have a friend that bought a dolphin 615 from a pawn shop. He paid 50.00. Im a big Penn fan so im not sure if he got a deal or not. any information would be great. thanks Chapa"

Hi Chapa; They are a Very Big up & coming reel in popularity due to their lightweight, good looks & stainless steel components. I didn't hear of them till almost 5 yrs. ago & started taking stock. I have had a run on them ever since & have gotten as much as $80 for a used reel & have heard that they sell new for over $100 depending on the model. Penn is a well known & great brand name, but like Budweiser--it's not the only good game out there!! All in all I would say he got a fair to good deal, but if he's happy with it's performance--it was worth every penny. Thanks--AL


----------

